# From Acana to Fromm - should I?



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

When Riley was a few months old she had some loose poop problems. I went to the local store (really not so local - 50 minutes away) and the owner convinced me to try Acana. We switched cold turkey and she has had good poops ever since. 

I have always wanted to try Fromm because I know it is a good food. I like it that it is family owned and operated and that they have never had a recall. I know that many people here on the forum use it.

I guess my question is....what do you think about switching from Acana to Fromm? Some of the positives for me is that Fromm is a little easier to come by and slightly cheaper than Acana. More places here sell it and there is not a shortage as with Acana. Also, I really like the flavors they offer. I don't really mind that it has grains in it (yes, I know they make a grain free as well) as as our intention was not to feed grain free, it just happens to be what we tried and it worked.

Any opinions?? I know lots of people are of the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" mentality and maybe that's the way I should be too. But I would really like to try Fromm. Maybe even use it is a rotation with Acana. Would the difference in protein be an issue (24% vs 32%)?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We do do a rotation here with the girls. Right now they are on the NOW adult, but they cycle Fromm 4 star line, Acana, and Innova large breed. If you're really wanting to see how she does, perhaps try a small bag and go slowly with the change over. You can always go back to the Acana if she doesn't do well. IMO it helps to have at least one other food you know they do well on and is fairly easy to get "just in case".


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

We've used Fromm for 20+ years with excellent results.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I looked at Fromm when I switched to Acana. There wasn't a formula that would work for my guy with allergies, but it was something I was considering.

My other dog with stool issues doesn't do well on lower protein foods, so you may find it doesn't work for you. Then again, you may not have any issues. They're all different.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If it ain't broke...don't fix it. 

I don't see any reason to change an animal that is doing really well on a food just b/c the owner wants to change to something perceived as 'better.' It may be more appealing, but your dog may not do better on it. My advice, don't change. There are so many people here trying to straighten their dogs out with doubts of diarrhea/loose stools. Acana is an excellent food, no sense changing!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We have Lucy on Fromm Family and she's doing really great on it. Very good poops (that look like she's using pretty much ALL of the food) and her coat looks fabulous! No complaints about the food here at all!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If it ain't broke...don't fix it.
> 
> I don't see any reason to change an animal that is doing really well on a food just b/c the owner wants to change to something perceived as 'better.' It may be more appealing, but your dog may not do better on it. My advice, don't change. There are so many people here trying to straighten their dogs out with doubts of diarrhea/loose stools. Acana is an excellent food, no sense changing!!


I don't think I said I thought that Fromm is 'better'. Just that I wanted to give it a try. The Acana is more expensive and harder to find in my area. I think it's a great food. It would be nice to be able to switch her to another food should Champion Foods experience a shortage like they did this year.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So far Tucker loves his Fromm...

Shadow is on California Natural due to his allergies.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've fed Acana grain free as part of my dogs' kibble rotation and really like the formula as well as the company. And although I haven't tried it, I've heard really good things about Fromm foods. It's just not carried very much in the stores where I live. I think it's a very smart idea to find a couple of different brands of food your dog does well on. It helps balance out the highs and lows of the various nutrients between brands plus give you an option if one food is in short supply.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We just added Fromm to Sophie's diet over the past week. We have the 4 Star Chicken and Veg formula. She loooooooves it! So far so good! Her poops have been a little smaller and firm. No problems at all! She is still getting some of her Wellness Core as well. The Fromm is a bit cheaper than Wellness Core which is a plus, and we have always added a food (50/50) with Core anyway, as we never really intended to go grain-free either. I'm happy we did it! So is she!!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

We rotate Acana and Fromms 4 star.I love them both,but I too have to travel great distances to get Acana,and buy alot at a time,they only get it once a month,very inconvenient...I use the Fromms pork and applesuace for my allergy dogs,they do great on it.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

We've been very happy with Fromm, but Rosie never had problems with any of her other foods either. She started out on Iam's LBP, which is what the breeder fed her. We switched to Innova LBP and that was great, too. We put her on Fromm a few months ago, because it's less expensive than Innova, and available at a store that is much closer to our house. I don't see why you shouldn't try Fromm, and if it doesn't work out, go back to Acana. If the Fromm is cheaper and easier to find, it will be worth it if your dog does well on it.


----------

